# 2008 Calendar



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

hehehe I like it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It looks great!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks awesome!! I can't wait to get one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

:woot2::rockon::dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks awesome Rick!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looooking Gooood!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

It looks awesome


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks awesome....but where's Tucker :


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Great work, Rick!! Can't wait to get one ...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that looks really nice Rick!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Job! I want one too...Keep me posted!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Superb job Rick. Can't wait to place my order.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

:dblthumb2 looks awesome!!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnttttttttaaaaaaasssssstttttttiiiiiiccccc!!!

I hope I didn't screw up here--how do we order a copy? Or two?

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks great to me. And I cant wait to order mine.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll do a page for orders once I have a pile of them printed. I'll be buying a ton of paper and binding materials on the 20th.....and will print a couple hundred that weekend....

For most people, PayPal will work, right?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay! The preview looks teriffic!! Can't wait. Got my finger on the Paypal button ready to press pay!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Its going to look great!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope you don't use too glossy of a paper, so you can write in the date sections...glossy just wont take the ink very well. Just a thought before you buy paper. Are you going to have a printing party at your house?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I hope you don't use too glossy of a paper, so you can write in the date sections...glossy just wont take the ink very well. Just a thought before you buy paper. Are you going to have a printing party at your house?


Printing party at my wife's work... lol

I know for sure I want glossy for the pictures...but I haven't decided on the calendar pages yet. I've even been thinking about doing separate pages, rather than prining on the back of any pages. It'll make it a little thicker, but easier for anyone who wants to save the photos....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks good.... 

I've never used paypal before....but it can't be that hard right!?!?!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Depends, I hate PayPal and will never use it again LOL. They froze my brother's account for no reason and stole the $1,000 he had in there. My Ex's account got frozen for no reason, again, they kept the money that was in there.

I tried to make my OWN account, they said they'd send small amounts to my bank account and then I'd have to verify myself by entering those amounts into my registration... I NEVER got anything from them...so... I think paypal sucks :

It's good ol' fashion cash or credit cards for me...or if buying something from the US, money orders.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks AWESOME


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Looks good....
> 
> I've never used paypal before....but it can't be that hard right!?!?!


 
piece of cake, lol
(maybe a lil too easy, lol) :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking very good Rick, can't wait to get mine


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

great job Rick. You have put a lot of time and effort into the contests each month. You don't get thanked enough. sooooooooooooo



thanks!!!!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

YEY! cant wait!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> great job Rick. You have put a lot of time and effort into the contests each month. You don't get thanked enough. sooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!!!


I agree. 
Thanks for all the time you put into this. I can not wait to get our calender.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

So where will all the other monthly "theme" contest photo winners go?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jessme7 said:


> So where will all the other monthly "theme" contest photo winners go?


The "just for fun" photo contests were just that....just for fun... We still may be able to use them for something....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> The "just for fun" photo contests were just that....just for fun... We still may be able to use them for something....


Steve could always make another coffee book thinger out of them....

It was Steve that made the other ones, wasn't it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Steve could always make another coffee book thinger out of them....
> 
> It was Steve that made the other ones, wasn't it?


Yep, it was...

I could also make a second calendar...and just have it be a free download...


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too, me too! I want one!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice! Beautiful dogs!

Quick question (and I hope it hasn't already been asked). What site did you use to create the calendar? I plan on making one for my mom for Christmas with her dog and pictures from her lake house.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Very nice! Beautiful dogs!
> 
> Quick question (and I hope it hasn't already been asked). What site did you use to create the calendar? I plan on making one for my mom for Christmas with her dog and pictures from her lake house.


I'm using a combination of MS Word, MS Publisher, MS Photodraw and Photoshop...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I do agree...You don't get enough Thanks...so, Thanks!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Rick how much are they?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hey Rick how much are they?


They will be $10.00....with all but my costs going to Joe for forum costs...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick,

Maybe someone has asked you this. I'm ADD today and haven't read all the posts. Are you going to add the Golden's names or the owners UserID's to the photos?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Rick,
> 
> Maybe someone has asked you this. I'm ADD today and haven't read all the posts. Are you going to add the Golden's names or the owners UserID's to the photos?


I honestly don't know.....a lot of pictures were submitted without dog's names, so I'd hate to include some and not the rest.

And for anyone outside of the forum buying one....the user names wouldn't mean much....though it will obviously be a GRF calendar on the title page. So I guess that wouldn't matter.

Maybe I will do something in small text, at the bottom of each photo...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

10 is cheap, definitely doable!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 10 is cheap, definitely doable!


And look at a GOOD portion of that going to Joe.....that's important to me. Joe has never asked, but since we first started discussing the calendar over a year ago, that was my goal....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A great cause- where would we all be tonight if not for this forum?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

While we are discussing forum finances, I just noticed yesterday that there are no more advertisements on this forum. I have no idea how long it has been like that? Did anyone else notice?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes I did, just last night


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd love to have one ! They look great.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I want 2, please. But ONLY if I can pay $15.00 each.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

nice job - we're thrilled to be part of it - the cover shot is the best though -


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes I did, just last night


So, did the ads just go away recently, or have they been gone a while? :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I'll do a page for orders once I have a pile of them printed. I'll be buying a ton of paper and binding materials on the 20th.....and will print a couple hundred that weekend....
> 
> For most people, PayPal will work, right?


Is there a way to pay besides PayPal? Bad experience! :doh: Husband won't let me use it again.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

norabrown said:


> Is there a way to pay besides PayPal? Bad experience! :doh: Husband won't let me use it again.


We could probably go a money order route.... I don't take personal checks though....bad experience there for me.... My sister once wrote me a $5.00, it bounced and it cost me $34.00 in fees....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Any thoughts on continuing with a 2009 calendar? It's a lot of work doing the voting, but now that I'm seeing a completed project, it makes it all worth it....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, nice job. Thanks for all your work, Rick. I like how the extra $$$ goes to the forum costs. That makes tons of sense!

I am "up"ing my order to three, please!

I'll send a money order. Bad Paypal experience here, too.

Lisa W


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I LOVE IT!! hehehe how cute they are


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Any thoughts on continuing with a 2009 calendar? It's a lot of work doing the voting, but now that I'm seeing a completed project, it makes it all worth it....


Is voting necessary?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

theratthouse said:


> Is voting necessary?


Voting on whether or not to do a 2009 calendar? We don't need to vote.... Just if anyone feels we shouldn't do it, tell me why...


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Voting on whether or not to do a 2009 calendar? We don't need to vote.... Just if anyone feels we shouldn't do it, tell me why...


Not voting on whether or not to do another calendar... I thought you were referring to the monthly voting that was done this year:



RickGibbs said:


> It's a lot of work doing the voting, but now that I'm seeing a completed project, it makes it all worth it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....well the voting is the fun part. It is time consuming to resize all the photos and create the voting threads, but I don't think I'd want to do them any other way...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Looks Great!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks awesome!! Very good job. Please pm me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Any thoughts on continuing with a 2009 calendar? It's a lot of work doing the voting, but now that I'm seeing a completed project, it makes it all worth it....


I would love to see it continue and will help out anyway I can.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

My boyfriend wants one for himself as well so, i'll get 2


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah--a couple for me at minimum. The money order thing is the way we'll probably go.

Haven't had too much luck with PayPal--but not as bas as some, as I've read 

Just can't wait to see 'em!

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Once I start printing and binding, I'll post again with a PayPal link, along with an e-mail link for snail mail orders...

Plan on getting a lot of it done of the four day weekend..... So hopefully, by next Monday, we'll be ready to start mailing them out...


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Any thoughts on continuing with a 2009 calendar? It's a lot of work doing the voting, but now that I'm seeing a completed project, it makes it all worth it....


My thoughts - Its a great idea!! I love the voting as it gets everyone involved and I know I would buy them for my whole family if Farley was in it. And I do agree that $15.00 per would be a fine fee to charge. If you have the time for the photos and voting - I love this :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What about Dec Rick?? Are we using last Dec entry's or what??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> What about Dec Rick?? Are we using last Dec entry's or what??


We started voting last December...just for that reason. Though, I'll be ready to start taking pictures for the next calendar soon....


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

How do I get my hands on one of these?

NM I found the original post explaining that- sorry!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RedDwarf said:


> How do I get my hands on one of these?
> 
> NM I found the original post explaining that- sorry!


Should have the first batch printed tomorrow or Sunday.....once I get them done, I'll post a PayPal link....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Finished up some final editing....I think they're all done. We'll start with a test print, and if they turn out, we'll be all set. Should be ready for sale before Monday...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Finished up some final editing....I think they're all done. We'll start with a test print, and if they turn out, we'll be all set. Should be ready for sale before Monday...


That is awesome Rick, thank you once again.
While we all had a lot of fun with this, you had all the hard work.
Thanks again for being such a dedicated member of this forum.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe....


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

You did a wonderful job on them Rick!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Rick, 

Is there anyway you can mail one out to hooch, I'm sure he'd love to get one.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*waiting*

just let us know when to pay for the calendar rick! :wave:


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Really look forward to getting my new calendars!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job, thanks for doing this, can't wait to get one. You are awesome.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We're off to start printing right now.....let you know as soon as it's done...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

cool Rick!! Looking forward to it!


----------

